# Suddenly my emerald crab is as big as my fish! Time to evict?



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, mind you my biggest fish is a bangaii cardinal, about 3 inches wide. The rest of my fish are much smaller (clownfish, yellow clown goby, 6 line)

It shocks me how it seemingly doubled in size since I got it a couple of months ago.

I haven't seen the crab eat anything but algae, however it did scare off my clownfish when it was close to it's anemone home.

Is it a concern? Should I evict him/her before it tries to eat something other than algae? Any tips on catching it? From my research on the internet, it seems inconclusive whether they are a threat or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Best Avatar!


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Crabs feed on algea, I wouldn't panick the bigger they are the more they eat. But if you choose to evict, I'll be more than happy to take it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

msobon said:


> Crabs feed on algea, I wouldn't panick the bigger they are the more they eat. But if you choose to evict, I'll be more than happy to take it.


I do not know about algae and your crabs, but mine kill snails and move ricirdias around the tank to eat them later

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a nice size emerald in my 35 and he has rid the tank of bubble algae. So far all corals and clams are fine. I would leave him


----------

